# Awesome gti and Detailed summer bash 29th July



## TTR.LO (May 6, 2007)

Hi just thought you guy's fanced a good day out at the end of july
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/images/detailed_large.jpg


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Check it out with Awesome Sarah.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Is Sarah really that awesome?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Is Sarah really that awesome?


She is pretty awesome yeah.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Is Sarah really that awesome?


Na not at all she's just into self gratification [smiley=gorgeous.gif] oh and rubber, but I didnt tell you that :wink: and have I told you about her fetish for uniforms [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Is Sarah really that awesome?
> ...


Why thank you 

As for Les........that is the last brew I make you  , they were my secrets , and now everyone knows

Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Well its like this Sarah.............. some secrets are better off outted. :wink: You know you will thank me one day. :roll: ........... with a brew and a gas mask :wink: :-*


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

She has a fettish for gas masks as well?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> She has a fettish for gas masks as well?


Shhhh, We have to be VERY discrete about this tha gas mask is part of the rubber fetish but she likes to keep it her secret, oh and a select few. Oh and those in the rubber fetish club of course. :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

ok (/whispers) I wont tell too many people, and by the way how do I join


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

ok (/whispers) I wont tell too many people, and by the way how do I join


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> ok (/whispers) I wont tell too many people, and by the way how do I join


Sarah will be along shortly with her rubber joining form, rubber pen and rubber tea cup. You may find it a bit hard to recognize here wearing her gas mask but she has an heart of gold. Shame about the girls impediment though :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be on nights when this is on


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Prior engagement vs Juve :roll:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

les said:


> .. and have I told you about her fetish for uniforms [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


WOOHOO! [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice to see a lady who knows when it time to keep her :lol: shut :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

les said:


> Nice to see a lady who knows when it time to keep her :lol: shut :roll:


As always les
But this is a thread about a very good day that is going to be held here
Not my kinkyness 
You would need a kinky thread for that
But I will be here to discuss them matters on the day 
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see a lady who knows when it time to keep her :lol: shut :roll:
> ...


OOOO you are awful.............. but I like you. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right guys and gals this event is on this Sunday who's up for it then. add your names to the list below. I will star it off.

1/Les.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like all I might have to do to win a prize is wash it! I'll pop in - not much else to do. (Oh - except going to see the Arctic Monkeys!  ) I'll drive by on the way.

1/Les
2/Mark Davies


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Add your names.

1/Les 
2/Mark Davies
3/


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
I am just about to post some info on offers that we will be having on the day
So keep your eyes open
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi
> I am just about to post some info on offers that we will be having on the day
> So keep your eyes open
> Sarah


Coolio Sarah and dont forget the freebies :wink: :-*


----------

